
Elizabeth Warren: Corporate executives must face jail time for overseeing scams - J253
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/elizabeth-warren-its-time-to-scare-corporate-america-straight/2019/04/02/ca464ab0-5559-11e9-8ef3-fbd41a2ce4d5_story.html
======
JauntTrooper
> "My proposal would impose similar criminal liability for negligent
> executives of any company with more than $1 billion in annual revenue in a
> variety of circumstances, including if that company is found guilty of a
> crime or is found liable for a civil violation affecting the health, safety,
> finances or personal data of 1 percent of the U.S. population or 1 percent
> of the population of any state."

What an odd way to structure that threshold. 1% of the population of Wyoming
is 5,800 people. 1% of California is almost 400,000. And 1% of the country is
3.3 million.

~~~
wcarron
I think it's actually a very intelligent threshold structure. It scales with
the population of the state/country in which a company committed a crime.

For example, let's say Equifax illegally sold the entire contents of the W-2
Forms (or similarly sensitive data) of 6500 to... oh, idk, Belarussian
intelligence agencies (random example). This is no less egregious of a crime
than selling 420,000 W-2 Forms of Californians to the same people.

It matters quite a lot to the people affected by criminal negligence; and a
companies' (and its executives') responsibility to data security is not in any
way diminished by serving only 100,000 people rather than 2 million people.

~~~
Latteland
Would it also be covered if they didn't fix their infrastructure after they
knew it had problems and someone external stole 6500 tax returns? It should.

~~~
wcarron
I would hope. In full agreement with you.

